# Hi guys. New to forum. Good to meet u



## Presley1 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi all
First quick notice to say hi. 
Been training a few years but had 6 months off due to accident but back and fit and ready to rock and roll as from tmw. 
Great site and look forward to speaking to u
S


----------



## Arnold (Jan 15, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Presley1* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## LabpeRep (Jan 15, 2012)

welcome


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 15, 2012)

Big Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Dath (Jan 15, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !


----------



## OlderNCautious (Jan 15, 2012)

welcome


----------



## brazey (Jan 15, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 15, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## JJ-INSANE1 (Jan 15, 2012)

Welcome bro , hope you enjoy the site .


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 15, 2012)

Wecome to IM


----------



## lisarox (Jan 16, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 16, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## windjam (Jan 16, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 16, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## charley (Jan 16, 2012)

Welcome...........


----------



## Hayseed (Jan 24, 2012)

Hope you are recovered and ready to do some work homie! Welcome to the site!


----------



## sgk55135 (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## effinrob (Feb 22, 2012)

welcome


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 27, 2012)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## grynch888 (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## bearmode (Dec 30, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Cork (Jan 10, 2013)

Welcome to IML!

Make sure to support the sponsors.  You'll always be able to find a good deal on supplements at Orbit Nutrition.  Don't forget to use ORBIT109 at check out for 5% off.


----------



## GetBig1981 (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm ready to rock and roll and so are you, we should start a band!


----------



## robono (Jan 22, 2013)

welcome bro!


----------



## oliolz (Jan 22, 2013)

Welcome Brotha - time to Rock n Roll!!


----------



## BusterHymen (Jan 24, 2013)

Welcome


----------

